
Mozilla lays off 70 as it waits for new products to generate revenue - dredmorbius
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/15/mozilla-lays-off-70-as-it-waits-for-subscription-products-to-generate-revenue/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22057737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22057737)

